# Horse throws head whenever I try to halter him?



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

And your dad can halter & bridle him without any difficulty? If he can, get him to show you how he does it, that is the way to learn.


----------



## KatieAndZanzibar (Jan 4, 2013)

waresbear said:


> And your dad can halter & bridle him without any difficulty? If he can, get him to show you how he does it, that is the way to learn.


Oh! I forgot and left it out. My dad always ties the horse up by wrapping a lead rope around his neck and making me hold him down/ tying him up somewhere.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

If you can could you share a video of you doing this?? I might be able to help - but for me it would be easier if I could see what all is going on. It's ok if you can't though.


----------



## KatieAndZanzibar (Jan 4, 2013)

amberly said:


> If you can could you share a video of you doing this?? I might be able to help - but for me it would be easier if I could see what all is going on. It's ok if you can't though.


I don't know when I'll be able to see him again, but I can try.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

He has learned to get out of being haltered or bridled by pitching a fit. Your dad has temporarily fixed the problem by tying the head down, it wont be long before the pulling back starts.
Do you have any one else to help?
EDIT, I mean as far as training, not holding his head own.


----------



## TBforever (Jan 26, 2013)

have u accidently knocked his teeth with bit by mistake?

i struggle with bridling as ive knocked miovers teeth once,

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCYdXwgZKo4

Bridling the really hard to bridle horse (that is 17.1 hands high ! )
WarwickSchiller·


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Huh... So you tie the horse up with a lead rope around his neck? That cant be really safe. Is the horse head shy at all? Can you touch all over his face without him pulling his head away or throwing it up, or getting all upset about it? If he is head shy, you need to work on desensitizing him first. Or, if he is _only_ throwing his head and not letting you really touch his face when your trying to bridle/halter him maybe he is relating putting a bridle or halter on towards work or pain. 
If you only ever put a bridle on him when your going to ride, and not ever just to take him out for a brushing, or a hand walk, or to hand graze, then he may be associating the halter with work, so by not letting you halter him he thinks he is getting out of work. Or, if his teeth are in need of care, or your tack doesn't fit properly, and the bit causes pain for him, he may associate you trying to put something on his face with pain. Rule out head shyness, and pain, and if hes just being a butt by thinking that halter = work, you need to halter him, maybe walk him a few steps, unhalter him, and leave him for the day. Halter him and just take him out for a grooming, or to eat some grass, so he doesnt always think that halter means work. I dont know if their is necessarily a proper way to halter a horse, but maybe you should grab a stool, throw a rope around his neck to let him know that hes "caught", put your right hand up between his ears to kinda keep his head down, slip the noseband on with your other hand, and with the hand thats between his ears grab the strap, and buckle. On horses that toss their head when bridling thats what I do. Having a hand between their ears reminds them to keep their head DOWN, not giraffed out so you cant reach them. Does he run from you when your trying to catch him?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Slip the rope over his neck and work it up until it's behind his ears. Hang on to both ends with your right hand. You'll be on his left side, as normal. Pull down on the rope but release the pressure if he drops his head even an inch. It's the release that teaches. Continue to do this until the top of his head is fairly even with his withers. Place your left hand on the bridge of his nose and stroke his face. Pick up the halter in your left and stroke his face with it. His head will likely go straight up. Just redo bringing it down again. Continue to rub his face with the halter. When he will keep his head down try putting the halter on. Keep the rope behind his ears. As soon as the halter is buckled, undo it and remove it. Give his face a little rub and put the halter on again. Repeat this a few more times. Be sure to give him a treat while you are haltering if he keeps his head down, not afterward, during. For a while, any time your halter him hold a treat in your hand so he has to reach thro the halter to get it.


----------



## KatieAndZanzibar (Jan 4, 2013)

Gallop On said:


> Huh... So you tie the horse up with a lead rope around his neck? That cant be really safe. Is the horse head shy at all? Can you touch all over his face without him pulling his head away or throwing it up, or getting all upset about it? If he is head shy, you need to work on desensitizing him first. Or, if he is _only_ throwing his head and not letting you really touch his face when your trying to bridle/halter him maybe he is relating putting a bridle or halter on towards work or pain.
> If you only ever put a bridle on him when your going to ride, and not ever just to take him out for a brushing, or a hand walk, or to hand graze, then he may be associating the halter with work, so by not letting you halter him he thinks he is getting out of work. Or, if his teeth are in need of care, or your tack doesn't fit properly, and the bit causes pain for him, he may associate you trying to put something on his face with pain. Rule out head shyness, and pain, and if hes just being a butt by thinking that halter = work, you need to halter him, maybe walk him a few steps, unhalter him, and leave him for the day. Halter him and just take him out for a grooming, or to eat some grass, so he doesnt always think that halter means work. I dont know if their is necessarily a proper way to halter a horse, but maybe you should grab a stool, throw a rope around his neck to let him know that hes "caught", put your right hand up between his ears to kinda keep his head down, slip the noseband on with your other hand, and with the hand thats between his ears grab the strap, and buckle. On horses that toss their head when bridling thats what I do. Having a hand between their ears reminds them to keep their head DOWN, not giraffed out so you cant reach them. Does he run from you when your trying to catch him?



I can touch him all over his face without him trying to throw his head or acting upset - he's okay with that, he actually enjoys it.

And, he never runs from me when I try to catch him - he'll follow me / chase me. Kind of like a game.

And, I've only rode him about 5 times in the past 4 months, so I don't usually bridle him. The only time I halter him is when I take him out so my little cousins can feed him and rub him. He doesn't seem to be afraid of the kids at all. But I don't know.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

He has probably never been taught how to bridle and halter properly. A trained horse will lower his head for you. Really, without someone there in person, working with you & the horse, progress will be slow and probably not very successful. Try finding some videos maybe, visuals are much better than the written instructions.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Stand at side, with lead looped around neck. Bring halter up from underneath his face, and tell him to drop his nose, and then bring strap up over poll, and buckle.

And quit the treat feeding, as that is most of your problem right there.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

A lot of horses don't like it when someone has to reach up to them - is it possible for you to stand on a straw bale to give you more height - I find one of my horses allows me to clip her ears quite happily when I do this but if I try to do it from the ground her head also goes up
Have him somewhere he cant back up away from you to start with
I only give treats as a reward after compliance though having something he can smell and recognizes as a treat he likes in your hand isn't a bad idea if it encourages him to drop his head


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

KatieAndZanzibar said:


> I can touch him all over his face without him trying to throw his head or acting upset - he's okay with that, he actually enjoys it.
> 
> And, he never runs from me when I try to catch him - he'll follow me / chase me. Kind of like a game.
> 
> And, I've only rode him about 5 times in the past 4 months, so I don't usually bridle him. The only time I halter him is when I take him out so my little cousins can feed him and rub him. He doesn't seem to be afraid of the kids at all. But I don't know.


Sounds as though he doesn't respect you and you have to earn his respect or it will just worse. As for your Dad tying the head down I don't think it is a very safe thing to do.

Do you know how to properly halter a horse? Maybe do a search on Youtube to find a vid to watch on how to......


----------

